# With the Firmware update -- can I record to an external hard drive?



## rowby (May 3, 2013)

Hi

I got the new firmware upgrade that will let me record clean hdmi to an "external device".

I'm windows based, and I would like to record if possible to an external hard drive. I've got a few of them with 1TB and 2TB capacity.

But they have USB 3.0 inputs.

So what can I do to take advantage of my cheap external hard drives?

Perhaps an hdmi to usb 3.0 adapter? Or do I have to route something through a laptop to the hard drive? MY laptop has hdmi out but not hdmi in. USB 3 out, however.

Any thoughts about this?

Thanks

Rowby


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 3, 2013)

rowby said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the new firmware upgrade that will let me record clean hdmi to an "external device".
> 
> ...



There is no such thing as a USB to HDMI adapter. You need something that can capture raw HDMI streams. Stuff like Ninja 2 and various other devices.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 3, 2013)

Check out the canon wireless transmitter for the 5d3. It allows you to connect USB drives for file transfer. Not sure you can record to one directly though. However with the wireless enabled you should be able to write wirelessly to a laptop with the USB drive attached.. Or use an eye-fi card.

But in other words no. The new firmware cannot write to an external USB drive.


----------

